# Spooky Dinner 2010



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Spooky Dinner is for the kiddos and we do it all in the garage. 
Menu:
Mummy Dogs (pigs in a blanket)
Skeleton toes (tater tots)
Mummy brains (cauliflower)
Frankenstein hair (broccoli)
Carrots & celery
Graveyard cups (pudding)
Ogling eyeballs (oreo truffles)
Monster smiles (apples, frosting and marshmallows)
Witches Brew (lemonade)
View attachment 13880


View attachment 13881


View attachment 13882


View attachment 13883


----------



## Pyewacket (Aug 28, 2010)

That looks like a fantastic spread, skullnbones. 

For our Halloween night party, this is our menu (not yet finalized):

*Perilous Punch*
_ginger ale or Squirt, cranberry juice, rum (optional)_

*Blighted Buns*
_ground beef, onion, refrigerated dough, cheddar cheese_

*Eerie Eyes*
_deviled eggs_

*Corpse Crisps & Chunks*
_tortilla chips & salsa_

*Sinister Soup*
_soup_

*Baleful Balls*
_popcorn, candy corns, cashews_

*Gnarly Nuggets*
_Meatballs in plum sauce_

*Somber Salad Surprise*
_pasta, surimi, bacon bits, peas, parmesan cheese_

*Gourd Goop*
_pumpkin pudding_​
.


----------

